# Al Jazeera



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did anyone watch this morning? The announcer said that after the break they would be discussing the disgusting accommodation that doctors use when living in at the hospital plus their reasons for striking... but it didn't happen,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian doctors seek better conditions - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but why was it pulled from the programme?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Were you watching a re run? I say this because that report on the strike was first shown yesterday


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Were you watching a re run? I say this because that report on the strike was first shown yesterday




ahh maybe, I was busy doing some filing and just had one eye on it


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The local doctors are really treated like, well, you know what...not ideal conditions to motivate good services to be delivered to the poor patients I suspect. Never been inside of one of these Government training hospitals, thank goodness I had no reason to.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> The local doctors are really treated like, well, you know what...not ideal conditions to motivate good services to be delivered to the poor patients I suspect. Never been inside of one of these Government training hospitals, thank goodness I had no reason to.




My friend came out here to help run and train nursers in a newly opened hospital about 30 years ago.. she married a local doctor who was earning 50 LE a month!!!! 

Most doctors have private clinics so that they can make money but they are also very good at having clinics for the poor and giving up time for those who just can't afford even the basic hospital clinics,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

strike continues






video has English subtitles


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> strike continues
> 
> ‫?????? ????? ??????? Support the doctors' strike‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> video has English subtitles





No subtitles???


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No subtitles???


you may need to click on the captions button, bottom right


----------

